# Hello Everyone..



## AlanHood (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I am Alan Hood new to Pigeon Talk.
It is something very special to me as i loves pigeons a lot and took great interest in pigeon related activities.
I found this very useful for me so i joined it..
Hope for good experience here...

Custom Builder Gold Coast | Get more info


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome aboard! Always happy to have a pigeon lover join us here!

Terry


----------



## AlanHood (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot...!
Feeling happy to have such care here...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Where in the USA are you located? You show interest in upcoming pigeon events, but the USA is a big place


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard Al, we always enjoy new members do you have pigeons or just like them?
Dave


----------

